# musette, randonneur, handlebar bags history?  examples?



## bulldog1935 (Jan 21, 2013)

Hi new to the forum.  I'm hoping to find some historic examples in the progression of bicycle gear bags, from military to randonneuring.  
Got any cool ones to show off?  
I tried searching bag on the forum, and it wouldn't let me - it said the word was too common, but I can't find any examples...
Thanks

Oh yeah, and my favorite bicycle poster (reproduction) - Polish Lancers meet French bicycle messengers


----------

